# My first Santos de Cartier purchase, need help on sizing



## jakk

Happy New Year Everyone ! b-)

Just went to the Cartier boutique to try on this beautiful Santos de Cartier but really can't decide on which size to buy.

I'm mostly wears a casual outfit and this will be my everyday watch.

My wrist is around 6.1inch. At first I'm only looking at the medium size (WSSA0010) but the last time I went in to try on both sizes somehow both my wife and I say it's better in Large LOL.
But after looking at most of the reviwew and hand on, most people chose the medium size even though they wrist size is much larger than mine...

The date function on Large model isn't a priority for me.

Here's the my try on picture in both medium and large.


----------



## momo73

I am bigger watch guy, but medium size looks better on your wrist.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy

The photos suggest medium, but real life if everyone’s saying large then it must suit you.


----------



## Tka92

I'd definitely say the medium suits your wrist better. But buy what you prefer! 

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

My wrist is 7” and I bought Medium Santos and it’s just perfect on my wrist. 
The trend too is towards smaller size now. If lugs go beyond your wrist frame then it’s not your size.


----------



## drhr

I'd go medium but then I'm not you that'll be looking down so whichever one you like the best, go for . . . the watch itself is a pure gem!!!!!


----------



## Suds

From the photos, medium does look a better proportion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andycoph

The medium seems to be a better fit on the pics, but if the large one feels right for you then go for it.


----------



## jamesmartin17

Try the blue dial. Although large size, the dark dial makes watch smaller than it actually is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jakk

Thank you guys 

It's seem I would go for the medium size now.



jamesmartin17 said:


> Try the blue dial. Although large size, the dark dial makes watch smaller than it actually is.


Already tried on this color but not quite like it in person, the dial is too shiny for me.

Will go try on another choice that is Rolex Explorer I 214270 in 39mm whether it will fit my wrist or not.


----------



## Pun

Rolex 214270 Explorer is another all time classic watch to wear. It's roughly same size as Cartier Santos Medium. I have both and I enjoy them equally. 

If you want a dressy sports watch that has excellent finish, Cartier Santos is your watch. In case you want a sports/tool watch that you can also wear on dressy occasion too, then go for Rolex Explorer 214270. 
Both are excellent watches. You won't regret either way.


----------



## B79

Big fan of getting books, boutique catalogues, advertisements of each new and vintage watch brand I purchase.

If you're the same, I would recommend getting this book.


----------



## jakk

Pun said:


> Rolex 214270 Explorer is another all time classic watch to wear. It's roughly same size as Cartier Santos Medium. I have both and I enjoy them equally.
> 
> If you want a dressy sports watch that has excellent finish, Cartier Santos is your watch. In case you want a sports/tool watch that you can also wear on dressy occasion too, then go for Rolex Explorer 214270.
> Both are excellent watches. You won't regret either way.


Oh really? I thought Explorer 39mm is about the same as Santos Large.

Haven't got a chance to try on Explorer yet.

I got the Cartier collection 2020 book from the AD and it's lovely.
The book and AD service even change my mind to buy the watch from AD instead of grey shop. ;-)


----------

